# Forenbersicht > Fahrtechnik >  >  Materialbruch in der Welle

## TomFlensburg

Hallo Surfgemeinde,

bin dabei die ersten Schritte in die Welle zu wagen, aber habe ziemlichen Respekt davor weit raus zu fahren.

Was macht man wenn man ziemlich weit draussen, bei mittleren Bedienungen Materialbruch hat oder aus sonstigen Grnden nicht mehr zum fahren kommt? Schwimmt man samt Material rein oder macht man lieber direkt sein Segel los um wenigstens sich selbst und das Board zu retten? Und wie muss man sich das mit der Strmung vorstellen?

Gruss Tom

----------


## Northern Light

Interessante Frage Tom  :Wink: 
Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich nur sagen, dass mit dem gesamten Material zurckschwimmen sehr anstrengend ist. Also wenn das Rig noch am Board angestpselt ist. Vor allem wegen den Wellen die andauernd ber das Material herfallen. Kommt dann aber hauptschlich auf die Strmung drauf an, zieht sie dich in Richtung Strand ist alles ok und du kannst dich relativ gemtlich zurcktreiben lassen. Ganz wichtig, nicht in Panik geraten, egal was passiert. Zieht die Strmung in Richtung offenes Meer dann wrd ich versuchen die heilen Teile vom Rig zu retten und anschlieend zurck paddeln. Ist bei Wellengang aber mit Sicherheit nicht einfach den Kram auseinanderzubauen. Also im Notfall  (viel kaputt, sehr weit weg vom Strand) Rig versenken, klingt hart, kostet aber weniger als das eigene Leben und anschlieend ruhig zurck paddeln. Wenn mehrere Surfer auf dem Wasser sind dann auf jeden Fall auch mal den Hampelmann auf dem Board machen, mit etwas Glck sieht dich jemand, fhrt zu dir und zieht dich zurck (Tampen aufbewahren).

Kommt alles sehr auf die Bedingungen/Umstnde drauf an, wenn du ganz sicher sein willst um wieder an Land zu kommen dann nimm dir ne Fackel oder hnliches mit...

----------


## muddy

Moin!





> bin dabei die ersten Schritte in die Welle zu wagen, aber habe ziemlichen Respekt davor weit raus zu fahren.
> Gruss Tom



... wie wrs denn damit, erstmal nicht soweit rauszufahren, wenn du dir noch nicht sicher bist? Ansonsten ist meinem vorredner nicht mehr viel hinzuzufgen. Kommt halt wirklich aufs revier und die strmung drauf an. Aber im zweifelsfall trenn dich vom rigg...

Welchen spot hast du dir denn zum anfangen ins auge gefasst?

Gru Muddy

----------


## TomFlensburg

Danke schonmal fr euren Kommentar. Sich vom Rigg zu trennen ist natrlich schon hart und das Risiko hierfr sollte natrlich erstmal minimiert werden.

Also derzeit fahre ich nur in den Ostsewellen. Bin auch soweit immer wieder reingekommen, also Wasserstart draussen in grsserer Dnung kein Problem. Wirklich weit raus bin ich da aber auch noch nicht gefahren, weil eben die Gedanken sind, was ist wenn mir draussen was bricht oder so. Ist mir im Stehrevier ja auch schon einige Male passiert im letzten Jahr. 

Den Spot den ich ansonsten ins Auge gefasst habe ist Rm, weils dicht dran ist und da fter Wind ist, als an der Ostsee. Natrlich erstmal wenn die Bedienungen nicht zu ruppig sind. War da schon par mal zum Wellenreiten, aber gesurft bisher nur bei ablandigem Wind, wenn es spiegelglatt ist.
Was lauern denn an Gefahren an einem solchen Spot wenn man immer nur soweit rausfhrt, dass man nicht in der Brandung Wasserstarten muss, wenn die Halse mal wieder nicht klappt? Kommt man da noch locker schwimmend rein mit Material?

Laut DMI ist da ja meist nur Strmung bei Ebbe und dann auch nicht so sehr. Weiss aber nicht wie stark man sich das vorzustellen hat.

----------


## BadHunter

Materialbruch hat ja nicht immer was mit Welle zu tun....

Schlimmer isses eigentlich noch, wenn Du eben ablandigen Wind hast! Klar, das Wasser ist schn glatt, aber das ntzt Dir garnichts, wenn der Mast oder die Gabel oder sonstwas sich pltzlich verabschiedet.....
Bei ablandigem Wind kannst Du das erst recht vergessen, wieder ans Ufer zu kommen! egal, ob mit oder ohne Rigg!

Bei mir fhrt auch immer ein komisches Gefhl mit, aber die heftigsten Bedingungen an Wellenspots hast Du doch eigentlich dicht unter Land, wo die Wellen brechen. Wenn da beim Waschgang mal was kaputt geht, dann splts Dich automatisch an Land.

Eigentlich kann man nichts anderes tun als auf sein Material zu vertrauen, keine groen Sachen weiter drauen zu versuchen (den ersten Loop also nicht gerade 1 Km von der Kste entfernt zu ben...), Tampen und, wenn es das Gefhl beruhigt, so ne Box mit Notraketen mitnehmen. 
Wenn was passiert erstmal, soweit mglich, abriggen, alles aufs Brett binden, drauflegen und paddeln...

Gru,   Jens

----------


## TomFlensburg

Wird dann wohl nicht so schlimm sein, wenn man in der Brandung trotz Strmung wieder an Land gesphlt wird. Da kann ja dann nicht soo viel passieren, wenn man nicht zu weit rausgeht. 

Bei ablandigem Wind fahr ich eh nur, wenn der Wind direkt ablandig ist und man ohne weit rausgehen zu mssen hin und her, der Kste entlang, heizen kann. Da hast Du natrlich Recht, dass das ansonsten gefhrlich werden kann.

Aber nochwas zum Material. An Tampen sollte man natrlich nicht sparen, aber wie lange fhrt ihr euren Mastfuss in der Welle. Bis er bricht oder lieber nach x-mal surfen wechseln?

----------


## Unregistriert

Schau dir den Mastfu immer vor dem Surfen in den Wellen an! Was auch fr das brige Material gilt. Was offensichtlich morsch ist, wird ersetzt. Das gilt auch fr neues Material. Das erst Mal mit einem neuen Mastfu drauen vor Sardiniens Ostkste war ein Desaster. Das High-Quality Ding ist einfach abgerissen! Seitdem habe ich immer meine Nichtsurfer anm Strand, die aufpassen, dass mein Segel noch zu sehen ist. Und die Mastfe fahr ich auf.

----------


## TomFlensburg

Na dann soll es mal losgehen. Wird schon schiefgehen.

----------


## Downunder

Vorsorge ist entscheidend:
- ordentliches Material
- surf nach Mglichkeit nicht alleine
- surf nicht weiter raus als Du im Notfall schwimmen kannst, insbesondere wenn das Wasser kalt ist 
Wenn sich Brett und Rig trennen immer zuerst das Brett sichern. Im Wind treibt das Brett sonst sofort ab und zwar in der Regel schneller als Du schwimmen kannst und don't panic!

----------


## Danger

Falls die Situation jemals kommen sollte und Du merkst das an Land paddeln kaum mglich ist, oder Du gar verletzt bist und daher abtreibst: Trenne Dich niemals von Brett UND Rigg!!! Du bist vom Helikopter viel besser zu sehen mit nem im Wasser liegenden Rigg. Zustzlich arbeitet das Rigg wie ein Treibanker und bremst das Abtreiben. Auch ist wird das treibende Material kippstabiler wenn es komplett ist. Lernt man schon im Grundkurs - zumindest damals ;-) Ich bin Mitglied  bei der DGzRS und was man da so im Jahresbericht liest (grad was Surfunflle angeht) lsst einen hufig den Kopf schtteln... Aber sowas kommt ja ein Glck recht selten vor!

----------


## Unregistriert

Ich habe von einigen hier in DK gehrt, die (vermeidbare) Probleme mit dem Mastfuss bekommen haben. Hier ein paar abschreckende Beispiele:

z.B.: Mastfuss nicht ausreichtend festgeschraubt und kontrolliert. Folge: Der Mastfuss konnte bei einem Sprung rausrutschen  ->  1 h Schwimmen bei 14C Wassertemperatur. Gut, wenn man ne schwimmweste an hat, die hlt auch lnger warm (Schwimmweste - eigentlich sogar Rettungsweste - ist brigens Pflicht fr alle Wasserfahrzeuge in DK.. auch wenn viele in der Welle verstndlicherweise keine benutzen)

z.B.: Ein NP Race Mastfuss, bei dem der Surfer glcklicherweise bei einer Pause an Land schon sah, dass der Metallbolzen, der den Gelenkgummibolzen fixiert, halb rausgerutscht war - der htte sich ne Stunde spter auf dem Wasser wohl geteilt. Sowas ist hoffentlich selten ...

z.B.: ein 6 Jahre alter Mastfuss ohne Sicherungsgurtband: Das Ding riss durch und der Mann hielt sein Brett mit der einen und sein Rigg mit der anderen Hand. Er war aber nicht alleine und wir brachtem ihm einen Ersatmastfuss, so das er zurcksurfen konnte, und sparte sich damit mindesten 2h im kalten Wasser. Einer von Niel Pryde antwortete mir, dass man die Mastfsse nach 2 Saisons austauschen sollte - das macht wohl kaum keiner. Aber ein Mastfuss ohne Sicherungsband gehrt wohl auf den Mll.

Ne weitere Gefahr kann sein, dass einem das Rigg so aufs Brett fllt, das der Wind es so schnell wegtreibt, dass man nicht hinterher kommt. In einem Forum hier wurden einige Flle beschrieben:

z.B. einer auf einem Formular Brett - alleine unterwegs auf einem Fjord. Ein Sturz und das Rigg fllt aufs Brett und sauaste davon. Der Surfer musste bei 12C ber eine Stunde schwimmen und kam total unterkhlt mit letzter Kraft an Land. Ein Segler hatte aber das Material gefunden und geborgen. Wenn am aber ein Handy in wasserdichter Verpackung in der Schwimmweste dabei hat, kann man wenigstens selbst SAR / SOK rufen.

z.b. Ein Strz bei / Beaufort in der Welle mit Strmung: entweder du  hast dein Brett sofort oder es ist vor dir an Land

Also, man sollte sich wirklich in Schwimmdistanz zum Strand halten und dabei an die Wassertemperatur denken.

Die beste Versicherung ist sicher nicht alleine zu Surfen ... daran halte ich mich aber auch nicht immer - manchmal ist man ja der erste am Spot...

- bei ablandigem Wind aufs offene Meer zu gehen, halte ich fr nicht sehr verantwortlich und schon gar nicht , wenn man alleine surft. Dass machen hier auf Seeland (DK) nichtmal die Profies . Lieber ne extra Autostunde investieren und nen andren Spott whlen. Offshore mit Riesenwellen, die einen zurcksplen, gibts in DE / DK wohl nicht so oft...

----------


## TomFlensburg

War inzwischen in Hanstholm surfen. Da kommt draussen eigentlich fter mal einer an einem vorbei und viele gucken auch ob alles in Ordnung ist, wenn man im Wasser liegt nach einem missglcktem Sprung. Trotzdem, der Respekt bleibt.

Scheint ja fr einige schon mal ne Schwimmtur gegeben zu haben. Vielleicht wre es dann doch ratsam den Mastfuss hin und wieder auszuwechseln und dann den alten in ungefhrlichen Gewssern auffahren.

----------


## Unregistriert

Hallo alle zusammen!

Ich bin gerade auch dabei den Welleneinstieg zu wagen und habe die vorherigen Beitrge mit groem Interesse gelesen.

War letzte Woche in St. Peter-Ording. Hatte aber leider nur migen Wind.
Ist SPO der richtige und sichere Ort fr mein Vorhaben? Von der rtl. Surfschule hat man nur Dinge gehrt die man eh schon wei. "Bei einsetzender Ebbe geht die Strmung raus und bei Flut ...." 

Wie gefhrlich ist es wirklich?

Gru Spinsurf

----------


## TomFlensburg

Inzwischen klappts bei mir ohne Probleme. Wenn Du den Wasserstart gut beherrscht ist kein Problem. 

Am besten da surfen, wo auch andere sind. Man achtet da schon aufeinander. 

Und geh am Anfang bei leichten Bedienungen raus. Also Wind mglichst von der Seite. Dann knnen die Wellen auch etwas grsser sein. Das hat man aber eigentlich ziemlich schnell raus. Meist ist eh nur Pltscherwasser hier bei uns.

Von Strmungen habe ich bis jetzt nur wenig gemerkt, egal ob SPO, Rm, Klitti oder GC. Das hrt sich schlimmer an als es ist, wenn man davon liest. Allerdings war hier am WE einer laut Radio mehrere Km abgetrieben wegen gebrochenem Mastfuss. So viel zum Topic  :Smile:  Der Rettungshelikopter hat sich dann noch die Rotorbltter am Segel kaputt gemacht. Ist aber keiner zu Schaden gekommen, zum Glck.

Also hab Respekt, aber keine Angst.

Gruss Tom

----------


## schneid_ei

Moin!

Ich finde, jeder Surfer sollte einen 2.5 m langen Tampen mitfhren; damit lsst sich im Notfall einiges reparieren und andere Surfer knnen abgeschleppt werden.  Denn ist jemand verletzt, kann er u.U. nicht mehr reinpaddeln!

Gru Jens

----------


## DMac

ja, das mit dem tampen sollte man schon beherzigen. ich kann zum glck einen in die rckentasche von meinem trapez verstauen. aber wenn nicht dort, dann wohin damit? um die gabel binden, ans frontstck? wenns richtig welle hat, wirds schwierig, den da wieder ab zu bekommen, vor allem, wenn er schon ne zeit dran sitzt. irgendwie finde ich, dass man recht wenig mglichkeiten (auer eben z.b. im trapez oder am trapezhaken) hat, son tampen zu verstauen...
cu on water
dmac

----------


## Finnenkratzer

Tach,
das mit dem Tampen sehe ich genau so. 2,5m wren schon angebracht.
Damit kannst Du sehr viel provisorisch reparieren. 

Man kann sogar bei nem abgerissenen Powerjoint-Stift (was viel fter vorkommt als ein gerissener Powerjoint-Gummi) per Palstek den Mastfu um die Baseplate herum festknoten und damit zurckdmpeln.

Bei Gabelbaumbruch am Kopfstck whrend der Rckfahrt - Gabelbaum abmachen, umdrehen, mit halber Gabel heimdmpeln. Oder wenn noch mglich mit dem Tampen das gerissene Stck fixieren.

Pflicht wre natrlich Palstek und einige andere Knoten aus dem FF zu beherrschen.

Davon abgesehen sehe ich das Problem in der Welle eigentlich nicht so. Ihr Waverider haltet euch doch berwiegend da auf, wo die Welle bricht, was nun mal naturgem in der Nhe des Strandes ist. Problematischer finde ich da Freeride-Touren weit raus.

----------


## flojoe

Tach, @ TomFlensburg...ich denke das gerade die Strmung, auch wenn man sie nicht besonders wahrnimmt, auf keinen Fall zu unterschtzen ist! Auf jedenfall sollte man bei den Locals nachfragen wie die Strmungsverhltnisse am fremden Spot bei Ebbe oder Flut sind, es kann durchaus vorkommen das im Wechselspiel Wind, Ebbe und Flut unterschiedliche Strmungsverhltnisse binnen kurzer Zeitabstnde herrschen. Wissant in Nordfrankreich ist gerade so ein Beispiel, da kannst du stndig Leute am Strand  hhelaufen sehen, das passiert auch Profis...stell dir vor, da geht etwas weiter draussen was zu Bruch! Aber auch am Mittelmeer Pals, Tarifa und anderen Spots hat man Strmungen die sich deutlich bemerkbar machen, alles schon selbst erlebt. 
Sogennannte Brandungsrckstrmungen, ermglichen es auch manch erfahrenen Schwimmern nicht mehr an Land zu schwimmen, auf Mallorca fordert dies jedes Jahr Menschenleben.
Beim Surfen in der Welle sollte man, wenn man schon mit anderen diese Freude teilen will die Vorfahtrsregeln beherrschen, nur ein Wasserstart zu knnen reicht da nicht aus.
Grundstzlich sollte man selbst in guter krperlicher Verfassung sein um 2-3 Waschgnge hintereinander ohne Probleme zu berstehen.
Das Material sollte auch immer sorgfltig geprft werden z. B. Mastabrieb, Powerjoint, Northpinverbindung und Quickies ganz wichtig.
Ansonsten wurde alles schon erwhnt, also dann viel Spass beim wellenwedeln.

----------


## chrissurfer52

Ohne einem meiner Vorrdener widersprechen zu wollen kann ich nur weitergeben, was ein Freund letztens bei hnlicher Diskussion meinte: Es passiert doch recht wenig, ich meine wir spieln ja kein Schach! Natrlich sollte man immer Respekt haben, aber wer Angst hat ist absolut fehl am Platz. Immer die Regel beachtet: If any doubt don't go out. Ansonsten find ich sind die Manahmen recht gut beschrieben. Vom Segel wrde ich mich nur im uersten Notfall trennen und auch nur wenn ich mir hundertprozentig sicher bin, so an Land zu kommen, das Problem ist sich auf dem board zu halten ohne Segel. Wenn man einmal runterfllt ist das Board alleine sauschnell weg. Ich habe einen Tampen am Gabelbaum fest zur Sicherheit. Wer ein Handy mitnehmen mchte, fr den noch ein Tipp:
Anstatt teurer Wasserdichter Tasche, kann man ein Kondom nehmen und zuknoten. Klingt bld soll aber funktinieren.

----------


## Surf-Max

Weiter drauen ist das Risiko eines Mastbruchs relativ gering. Die Masten brechen vor allem  da, wo geringe Wassertiefe ist. Wenn dann die Gabel durchkentert, sieht der Mast alt aus. Oder die Gabel. Also ist das Risiko eines Mastbruchs weiter drauen - wo du nicht mehr stehen kannst - geringer als in Ufernhe.

Gre
Max

----------


## Surf-Max

Aber Gabeln brechen irgendwann, ganz pltzlich.
Alu ermdet mit der Zeit.
Ist eigentlich ein Schei?material!
Deshalb nie gebrauchte Gabeln kaufen!
Andererseits sind Carbongabeln sndhaft teuer ...

Gru
Max

----------


## greenroom

Wenn der Mastfu reit kann man das doch notfalls auch mit einem Stck Tampen wieder zusammenbinden, stelle ich mir in jedem Fall vor, habs noch nicht probiert, aber bis zum Strand sollte sowas halten, oder? Jemand Erfahrungen?
Knoten in die Fuaufnahme im Brett schieben und Segel dran festbinden, das msste doch eigentlich gehen?

----------


## waterman X

Hallo Greenroom, 

schon mehrere Male hat es bei mir geklappt, den Vorliekstampen so am Mastteller zu befestigen, dass ich wieder an den Strand zurcksurfen konnte. Es kann sein, dass die Schraube des Masttellers den Tampen einklemmt und man noch nicht einmal knoten muss. Frher habe ich immer den Mastprotektor dazwischengeklemmt, damit das Board nicht beschdigt wird. Heute wrde ich vermutlich mein Trapez dazwischenklemmen. Ansonsten versuche ich, die Powerjoints regelmig zu kontrollieren bzw. bei Rissen durchzutauschen.

Anderer Materialbruch: 
Wenn beim Gabelbaum ein Holm abbricht, kann man tatschlich mit dem einen verbliebenen Holm vorsichtig wieder nach Hause fahren. (natrlich nicht pumpen ;-)). Finnen brechen heute eigentlich nicht mehr, alte Finnen (Lexan, frhe GFK und Carbon-Finnen) unbedingt wegschmeien, falls doch mal eine brechen sollte, Trapez unter dem Heck befestigen (durch die hintere Fuschlaufe fdeln), verhindert, das macht das Board zwar langsam, aber etwas kontrollierbarer.  
Gebrochener Mast/Gerissenes Segel: Passiert meistens beim Waschgang in der Brecherzone, man wird dann bald am Strand angesplt. Aufpassen, dass das Segel nicht allzu doll leidet. Falls man nicht angesplt wird: Auf dem Wasser abriggen, Segel aufrollen, Mast durch die Fuschlaufen fdeln, Segel aufrollen, sich selbst auf alles drauf legen und paddeln...
Board gebrochen: Meistens bricht ein Board heute nicht mehr ansatzlos in zwei Teile; falls doch: Problem!!!
Deshalb bin ich gestern auf Rm zwar drauen auf der Auensandbank gewesen, wo eigentlich fast kein anderer mehr war, aber ich habe mich nicht getraut, dort zu springen...

So, das waren Erfahrungen aus mittlerweile 27 Jahren Windsurfen. Ansonsten gilt: nicht zu altes Material fahren, gesunden Menschenverstand walten lassen, rissiges Material auswechseln, nicht alleine fahren und: in Gefahrensituationen ist zwar ein wenig Adrenalin nicht schlecht, aber bersteigerte Angst vor solchen Situationen ist vllig unangebracht.

M.f.G. 
waterman X

----------


## Surf-Max

Schn geschrieben waterman x!
Zwei Sachen hab ich krzlich erlebt, die aber mit Brandung nix zu tun haben.
Pltzlicher Monofilm-Exitus: Ganz fies! Ich hab zumindest die Kontrolle verloren und bin gestrzt. Und hab anschlieend keinen Wasserstart geschafft.
Und - bei idealen Bedingungen - ist mir der Maststopfen aus der entsprechenden Aufnahme oben im Mast gehpft, und das Segel hat sich zieharmonikaartig bis zur Gabel zusammengefaltet. Das ist mir - mit demselben Segel - zweimal passiert. Beim ersten Mal hatte ich versucht, es auf dem Wasser wieder zu richten. Dabei bin ich ordentlich abgetrieben und durfte anschlieend sehr lange schwimmen. Beim letzten Mal gings per Wasserstart ans Ufer. Ist zwar nicht einfach, geht aber. Jetzt hab ich das (Vario-) Topp des Segels so verndert, dass das hoffentlich nie mehr passiert!!!
Powerjoints gehen m.E. kaum noch kaputt, und wenn, dann sieht man es lange vorher.
Wer mit einem rissigen Powerjoint aufs Wasser geht ist selbst Schuld.

Gre
Max

----------


## Syncro

ich habe schon oft schwimmen mssen....
einer meiner mastfe haltet keine helitack, bld ist es nur wenn man das erst beim umdrehen ganz ausen merkt (war zum glck flachwasser) das konnte ich nicht glauben und probierte es gleich noch mal aus (an einen tag 2 mal schwimmen^^), und heuer habe ich diesen mastfu versehentlich in der welle eingesetz, folge 1,5h schwimmen mit brett in der einen und segel in der anderen hand, das ist sehr fein wenn die welle auf dir bricht, denn da kannst du alle 10 meter dein rigg nachtauchen.  ist nicht schn, deswegen habe ich diesen mastfu nun endgltig geschrottet, was fr einen armen schler nur schweren herzens gemacht wurde.
mit unterkhlung hatte ich nicht zu kmpfen da ich im sommer mit 2 badeshorts shorty und lycra gesurft bin, nur hatte ich ein "wenig" salzwasser geschluckt und musste kotzen.... 2 minuten surfpause, danach wieder zurrck und die verlorene hhe laufen^^.
cya on water

----------


## Surf-Max

> Moin!
> 
> Ich finde, jeder Surfer sollte einen 2.5 m langen Tampen mitfhren; damit lsst sich im Notfall einiges reparieren und andere Surfer knnen abgeschleppt werden.  Denn ist jemand verletzt, kann er u.U. nicht mehr reinpaddeln!
> 
> Gru Jens



Tja, der Tipp ist gut! Ich hab mir einen Tampen um das Trapezrohr gewickelt. Ist zwar etwas umstndlich, dafr aber immer dabei. Zum Glck schon lange nicht mehr gebraucht ...

Gre
Max

----------


## Hucky

Hey zusammen, 

habe hier viele sinnvolle Tips Gelesen! Am wichtigsten ist aber auch sich nicht zu berschtzen! 
Ansonsten denke ich haben wir hier in Nordeuropa ja berwiegend onshore maximal sideshore Bedingunngen damit es berhaupt Welle gibt.
Wenn man das Revier vor dem Surfen sich etwas ansieht und die Locals fragt, kann man sich vorher ja schon mal so einen kleine "Notfalllan" zurck an Land zu kommen ausdenken. Wo wrde man evtl. angeschwemmt, etc.

Wenn man dann in Not gert und andere Surfer auf dem Wasser zu sehen sind, ganz klar:
Auf das Brett setzten und "wike, winke" machen!!
Vielleicht sieht das ja einer der anderen Surfer.

Und da habe ich leider schlecht Erfahrungen gemacht. Es waren an verschiedenen Tagen mehrere Surfer auf dem Wasser (Ostsee) und selbst die Freunde des Surfers in Not haben ihn nicht vermisst und gesehen!!

Ein anderes mal war ich selber ohne Finne unterwegs (pltzlich war sie weg) und bin sehr weit abgetrieben. Aber keinen hat es am Strand interessiert. Auch nachdem ich den Kilometerlangen Fumarsch hinter mir hatte bemerkte niemand das ich recht lange weg war.

Whre schn wenn alle mal wieder die Augen auf dem Wasser und am Strand nach ihren Freunden und auch anderen Surfern ausschau halten!

So denn...

Hucky

----------


## Surf-Max

Also, hier in D gehe ich nur bei auflandigen Bedingungen raus. Die mag ich halt,
und ich komme immer wieder heil ans Ufer - wenn auch nicht immer dort, wo ich gestartet bin.
Ansonsten geb ich dir Recht Hucky. Die Zeiten, wo man sich half auf dem Wasser, sind wohl vorbei.
Aber man sollte sich ohnehin nicht zu sehr auf andere verlassen. In Cabarete hatte ich mal abends kurz vor Sonnenuntergang - ziemlich allein auf dem Wasser - eine Art Blackout. Akute Drehschwindelattacke bei voller Fahrt. So was wnsche ich nicht mal Herrn Bush ...
Dass ichs damals aus eigener Kraft wieder ans Ufer geschafft habe, das ist wohl meine grte Lebensleistung bisher . Aber anschlieend lag ich eine Woche wie tot im Appartment und konnte mich kaum aufrichten. Und die 'rzte' dort rtselten nur rum. Hitzschlag oder hnliches? Na ja, da muss man auch erst mal drauf kommen ... War ne ziemliche Scheie!

Gre
Max

----------

